# Infrarot geht nicht



## möp (26. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

habe heute meinen USB-Infrarotport bekommen und versuche ihn nun zum Laufen zu bringen.
Bei der Treiberinstallation gab es das erste Prob: Treiber hat den XP -Logotest nichst bestanden.
Gerät ist aber im Gerätemanager ordnungsgemäß und fehlerlos installiert. Der Infrarotdienst läuft auch.

Allerdings habe ich nun keine Ahnung woran ich erkennen kann ob er funtioniert.
Mein Handy, was vor dem Port liegt, wir jedenfalls nicht gefunden.

Weis nun nicht mehr wie ich vorgehen soll. Hat jemad Tipps?

mfg
möp


----------

